# Whats the most relaxing song in your mind?



## Storok (May 21, 2016)

Here's the one I think is most relaxing


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

The bestest most relaxing song, is in my opinion, the one that replenishes your heart :3


----------



## psychonautic (May 23, 2016)




----------



## brawlingcastform (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2016)

It is a LONG list of chill songs in my head, it's my primary jam after all.
Atm listening to Walking on a Flashlight Beam by Lunatic Soul.
55:34 onwards


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2016)

Brian Eno, Golden Hours from _Another Green World_.


----------



## Yukkie (May 24, 2016)

Blargh.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Easily one of my favorite songs, and my go-to relaxing songs.

I also love the 'live' version of this song:


----------



## Viz (May 25, 2016)

I can fall asleep to this song, its just so melodic and calming.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 25, 2016)

リサフランク420 / 現代のコンピュー by Macintosh Plus
Actually, I'd say Aqueous Transmission by Incubus.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Volvom (May 25, 2016)

I just love dark, instrumental music and it makes me relax!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

Claire de la Lune by Debussy
(No YT link cuz... real-life issues)

Classical is nice in my opinion.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Jun 4, 2016)

If speaking strictly about the songs, then "Falling" by Julee Cruise (y'know, that Twin Peaks theme). If music in general, than "Rhubarb" and "Stone in Focus" by Aphex Twin - you really can't get more calm and relaxing than that, just dare to try.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jun 5, 2016)

Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb


----------



## Glider (Jun 9, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> If speaking strictly about the songs, then "Falling" by Julee Cruise (y'know, that Twin Peaks theme). If music in general, than "Rhubarb" and "Stone in Focus" by Aphex Twin - you really can't get more calm and relaxing than that, just dare to try.


Man, Julee Cruise is fucking best!


----------



## Glider (Jun 9, 2016)

Here are some of my favs.


----------



## Rmania (Jul 2, 2016)

A few tracks that i like to relax to:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't find a good youtube link of a vocal version, but "Mist Covered Mountains of Home" is a warm blanket I wrap myself up in, from time to time, along with "A Health to the Company", and a few other traditional tunes.  What?  I can't be all metal, all the time!  Also, some other (non-metal) stuff I'll chill with:

Chrono Cross: "Another World".




Yasunori Mitsuda "Creid" (rom his celtic arrangement of the Xenogears soundtrack)




VNV Nation, "Endless Skies"


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 6, 2016)

John Barry - Hand Fed Jerky from Dances With Wolves

Combines both the flute and violin theme he wrote for Two Socks in the movie.   This could put you to sleep.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 6, 2016)

Gonna be a weeaboo here and say that my most calming song has to be Fragments of a Dream






Alternatively





Oh fuck I found the song

Jeff Defty - Vanish Into Blue; can't find it on youtube and it's not that shit Jazz cover.
www.northpacificmusic.com: Jeff Defty - Vanish into Blue

Only site I can find with a sample of it

Other good shit by him


----------



## blusie (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jul 25, 2016)

I love this band so much.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 25, 2016)

(I wish I didn't have to say this, but this was a joke.....)


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 5, 2016)

Very relaxing to me... I have a lot more if anyone likes this


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 5, 2016)

Not exactly a song, per se. But I find this the most relaxing sound on the planet.


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 12, 2017)

Probably Unforgiven, by Beck:




I just love laying flat on my back and listening to it with my good headphones on.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 13, 2017)

Been zoning out to 'Boards of Canada' lately.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dewclaw Silvertail (Mar 19, 2017)

_




This is a nice calm song. the artist also fits with the community  Idk if he is a furry or not tho but this " Anthro Beats" makes some quite nice Relaxing music_


----------



## Karatine (Mar 21, 2017)

Pfft, EASY choice


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

I use this song for my yoga practices & for when I cannot sleep.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 24, 2017)

Found this in Angels with Scaly Wing's soundtrack and just melted.<3


----------

